# Digitizer pen



## Durkhead (Oct 10, 2020)

I bought my son a cheap windows tablet onn 10.2 from Walmart he wants something to draw on but I'm not sure wat kind of stylus to get for it I'm very confused anybody have any info or suggestions


----------



## Mussels (Oct 10, 2020)

The tablet needs to support the pen in the first place, or it wont work. You havent even listed the model tablet you got.


----------



## Durkhead (Oct 10, 2020)

All it says is onn 10.1 windows tablet with Celeron n4000 I guess that's kinda the prob I tried googling but there's not much info on it


----------



## Mussels (Oct 10, 2020)

then it wont have support for a true digitizer pen, just the really simple cheap ones that mimic a finger - no pressure sensitivity or anything fancy


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 10, 2020)

If it has a USB port... you may be able to connect a digitizer pad/pen to it.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Oct 11, 2020)

This thing?



			Robot or human?
		


I don't think it'd have an active digitizer. It doesn't list that in the specs or anything.


----------



## PeteColeman (Aug 17, 2022)

If your tablet is Windows OS, then you may can get a drawing tablet which compatoble with windows OS devices. such as wacom, huion  and XPPen. the cheapest drawing tablet with a digital pen is as low as $20 such as xppen star g430s screenless model.


----------



## Atomic77 (Dec 16, 2022)

Yep I’m sad to say that tablet probably doesn’t have that kind of pen support.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 16, 2022)

Atomic77 said:


> Yep I’m sad to say that tablet probably doesn’t have that kind of pen support.


Being onn (walmart budget line like bestbuy insignia) nope, not at all.


----------

